# Atlas TH42 gear rack removal



## vtcnc (Apr 20, 2021)

There are 6 screws clamping the gear rack to the bed. There are two pins locating the gear racks. Are these taper pins? Anybody every remove a gear rack?

Mine feels like it is permanently bonded at the pins. I'm wondering if I can drive them out from the inside of the bed with a punch, but figured I'd ask first.

Bryan


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 20, 2021)

Have the rack off of a th 54 and there are two dowel pins that locate the rack ,one on each end. You should be able to just drive them out. It's been apart for awhile, but the pins stayed with the rack so I think I just drove them out. Definitely not a tapered pin.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2021)

They are just straight pins as far as I know Bryan
-Mark


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 22, 2021)

For some reason, the specs on the pins and screws don't show up on any of the 3/8" bed parts lists, either 9", 10" or 12", even though the screw has an old part number.  They do show on all of the 1/2" bed parts lists.  

Screw:  L3-202   * 8-32 x 1/2" Fillister Head Machine Screw
Pin:      187733   *3/16" x 5/8" Groove Pin (Type 1)

Technically a Groove Pin is tapered because the groove is made by an upset process, is deepest at the head end and does not go all of the way to the tail end.  However, the hole that it goes into is not tapered.  The asterisks mean that they are commercially available parts (although my experience has been that the cheaper stores won't carry either part).  You should be able to drift both pins out after removing all of the screws, leaving the pins in the rack.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I’ll give it a try tomorrow afternoon and report back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

